# Australian Saddles in Western Dressage?



## Whinnie (Aug 9, 2015)

I know western fenders can be purchased with an Aussie saddle. I am also short and had a western saddle may years ago. I had a saddle/leather expert cut down my fenders, customizing them for me and they worked great. If that had not worked I would have just had some custom made. You can remove the fenders from a western saddle so I am assuming the same for an Aussie.


If the rules say western fenders, they mean western fenders.


----------



## LisaJohnson9046 (Apr 2, 2014)

So these would not classify as Western Fenders?


----------



## Whinnie (Aug 9, 2015)

No, I don't believe so. They are just really wide leathers. Fenders look like, well fenders. Can you email the association where you got the guidelines and ask them for pictures or description? They usually have a FAQ section and contact information when you want to ask a question.


----------



## LisaJohnson9046 (Apr 2, 2014)

I will try that. Thank you!


----------



## LisaJohnson9046 (Apr 2, 2014)

I messaged The Western Dressage Association of America. The man who wrote the guide states that they are legal!


----------

